
GitHub Protips: Tips, tricks, hacks, and secrets from Alyson La - todsacerdoti
https://github.blog/2020-04-23-github-protips-tips-tricks-hacks-and-secrets-from-alyson-la/
======
pdubs1
No offense to the author--

These are not pro-tips.

More like newbie-tips.

~~~
pdubs1
More specifically though, these are also neither "hacks" nor "secrets". I
wouldn't even call them "tricks". "Tips", sure, makes sense.

